
Show HN: Google's autocomplete visualized like a graph - anvaka
https://anvaka.github.io/vs/
======
devinplatt
This is really cool! It took me a minute to understand that "vs" was the
linking word. "Batman", "usa", and "the beatles" were fun. "Tabs" was a bit
enlightening.

------
tinchox5
Awesome! Your demo is pretty neat!

------
sachinsmc
cooool!

